# Episode 5 - Vape King Interview and Vape Elixir Review



## Philip Dunkley (24/2/15)

Hi All

Episode 5 is live, and in this episode we look into the Vape Elixir Range in detail, and have an interview with Vape King around VapeCon and the juice launch, as well as some general questions and answers.
We also announce the winner of our Vape Elixir give away. This episode was sponsored by Vape Elixir!! Thanks guys you rock.

Find it here: 



Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (24/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi All
> 
> Episode 5 is live, and in this episode we look into the Vape Elixir Range in detail, and have an interview with Vape King around VapeCon and the juice launch, as well as some general questions and answers.
> We also announce the winner of our Vape Elixir give away. This episode was sponsored by Vape Elixir!! Thanks guys you rock.
> ...





Great Work on the Video man!

I had to lol a few times when i was taking a few dry hits cause my dripping skills were not great hahaha All in all very informative and i enjoyed watching it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hi All
> 
> Episode 5 is live, and in this episode we look into the Vape Elixir Range in detail, and have an interview with Vape King around VapeCon and the juice launch, as well as some general questions and answers.
> We also announce the winner of our Vape Elixir give away. This episode was sponsored by Vape Elixir!! Thanks guys you rock.
> ...



Awesome  have been looking forward to watching this. Here we go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/15)

Awesome Video and great interview on VapeCon! Can't wait!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (24/2/15)

Awesome video @Philip Dunkley!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/15)

Awesome Video as always  Lol @Paulie I also had a few dry hits, luckily the lighting n our lounge isn't that great so you couldn't see our faces  

@Philip Dunkley Can I get the footage you took at the launch (of the actual launch) from you at some point, I would love to see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

